# Twincat run Modus -> Rechner hängt



## MasterOhh (28 Oktober 2009)

Ich habe Twincat auf meinen Privatrechner installiert um zu Hause ein paar Ideen auszuprobieren für die ich auf Arbeit keine Zeit habe.

Mein System:

Intel C2Duo E8400
4GB RAM DDR2 1066
ATI Grafikkarte
SATA HD
Audigy4 Soundkarte
OnBoard LAN

Ich habe 2 Betriebssysteme installiert:

WinXP Professionell 32Bit SP3 (für Arbeitskram)
Vista Home Premium 32Bit SP2

Ich habe mir die neuste Version von Twincat runtergeladen (2.11 Build 1539) und unter Win XP installiert.
Sobald ich den Run Modus von Twincat starte hängt der Rechner. Ich sehe noch das Bild auf dem Monitor aber nichts geht mehr (Maus hängt, Uhr hängt ...) Es gibt keine Lese/Schreibvorgänge auf der Festplatte (HDD LED ist aus) usw. Es hilft nur ein Hardware Neustart (Reset).

Zuerst dachte ich es liegt wieder an diesem Registry Key (DisableC1E) aber den auf Null zu setzen hat auch nichts gebracht. Danach habe ich die Firewall deaktiviert, für den Fall das die was geblockt hat -> Problem besteht immernoch.

Dann habe ich Twincat mal probehalber unter Vista installiert. Da habe ich das selbe Problem, mit dem Unterschied das ich beim starten des Run Modus nen Bluescreen bekomme mit der Meldung  "STOP: irgendwelche Zahlen".
Der ist aber leider so schnell wieder weg (Rechner startet neu) das ich es nicht schaffe irgendwelche nützlichen Informationen daraus abzuleiten.


Ich finde das ganze sehr Merkwürdig. Auf Arbeit läuft Twincat auf den verschiedensten Systemen fehlerlos. Ich würde auf ein Hardwareproblem tippen, finde aber keinen Ansatz um es irgendwie einzugrenzen.

Hat jemand von euch vieleicht eine Idee?


----------



## zotos (28 Oktober 2009)

Ich hab da auch mal was in der boot.ini umstellen müsse (*/onecpu*):

```
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /usepmtimer [COLOR=Blue][B]/onecpu[/B][/COLOR]
```
Aber solche Änderungen birgen auch immer gefahren.


----------



## MasterOhh (28 Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Tip! Leider hat das auch nicht geholfen


----------



## Ralle (28 Oktober 2009)

Versuchs doch mal Testweise mit der älteren Version 2.10. Ich hab Twincat unter Parallels 4.0 auch nicht mehr zum laufen gebracht, Parallels 3.0 funzte. Mit VMWare Fusion gehts nun wieder. Eine VM wäre im übrigen vielleicht auch noch eine Option.


----------



## zotos (28 Oktober 2009)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> ...Run Modus nen Bluescreen bekomme mit der Meldung  "STOP: irgendwelche Zahlen".
> Der ist aber leider so schnell wieder weg (Rechner startet neu) das ich es nicht schaffe irgendwelche nützlichen Informationen daraus abzuleiten.
> ...


Ich weis gerade nicht wie das bei Vista ist, aber bei XP muss (kann) man mit einem Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz->Eigenschaften->Erweitert->Starten und Wiederherstellen(Einstellungen)->Systemfehler(Automatischer Neustart durchführen) hier den Harken raus nehmen.


Hast Du Dir den Eventlog von TwinCAT mal angesehen?


----------



## witkatz (28 Oktober 2009)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Sobald ich den Run Modus von Twincat starte hängt der Rechner.


Versuch mal testweise im System Manager eine neue - leere Konfiguration zu aktivieren, und dann erst TwinCAT zu starten. 
Wenn das nicht hilft, dann kannst du versuchen ohne Echtzeit zu starten: im System Manager unter System Konfiguration -> Echtzeit Einstellungen kannst du die Basiszeit wählen. Stell dort bitte "ohne" ein und starte das TwinCAT System. Wenn's startet dann liegt's am Echtzeit Interrupt. 

Gruß,
witkatz


----------



## MasterOhh (28 Oktober 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mal den kostenlosen VMWare Player unter Vista installiert, mir mit easymx ein WinXP Professional  Profil für eine 1 Kern CPU mit 1GB RAM und 4,7 GB HDD erstellt. Das System dann auf der virtuellen Maschine installiert, danach gleich Twincat installiert und das System gestartet.

Und siehe da, es läuft  !
Es ist zwar keine Lösung meines ursprünglichen Problems, aber ein Workaround der für mich erstmal akzeptabel ist und den Vorteil besitzt, dass ich mit Vista und XP gleichzeitig arbeiten kann ohne umbooten zu müssen.
Außerdem habe ich wieder einiges dazu gelernt, weil ich zum ersten mal mit ner VM arbeite. 

Ich werde natürlich weiter versuchen herauszufinden warum Twincat nicht auf meinem physischem System läuft. Tips und Anregungen dazu sind immer willkommen!

Danke erstmal an Alle die bisher geantwortet haben !!!


----------



## wgscompany81 (31 Januar 2018)

Wenn Windows (7 x64 bei mir) bein Umschalten in Run Mode aufhängt:

TwinCAT 3 and “spectre/meltdown”-OS-patch 
Today:    06 th  Jan 2018 

Affected systems:   Windows 10 64bit with TwinCAT 3 
      Windows 7 64bit with TwinCAT 3 
      Windows Server 64bit with TwinCAT 3 

Issue:    System freeze or bluescreen, when setting TwinCAT 3 to RUN mode 

Intermediate 
Resolution:   Disabling “spectre/meltdown” patch 

Final 
Resolution:   Beckhoff will provide new TwinCAT 3 version 

All actions are provided with automatic tooling or in a manual way for experienced users.  
The tooling is available for download via 

https://www.beckhoff.com/forms/twincat3/download-patch.asp 

“HOWTO”-GUIDE DEPENDING ON YOUR USAGE SCENARIO 

1.  TwinCAT 3 on engineering PCs (no machine control e.g. desktop PCs, programming laptops) 

1.1.  Using local RUN Mode of TwinCAT for debugging 
Follow Action 1 
However, Beckhoff recommends to make your own security judgement on not to use the 
TwinCAT RUN mode on these PCs versus disabling the OS patch. 

1.2.  Not using local RUN Mode of TwinCAT for debugging 
No action necessary – please do no longer use RUN mode on these devices until a new 
version of TwinCAT is supplied by Beckhoff 


2.  TwinCAT 3 on machine control PCs 

2.1.  Beckhoff supplied images 

2.1.1. Images with Windows 10 IoT Enterprise LTSB 
No action necessary – these images have no automatic update service in place. 
If you experience a system freeze or bluescreen when TwinCAT starts to run then 
please follow the workflow of Action 2  

2.1.2. Images with Windows Server OS 
No action necessary – these images have no automatic update service in place. 
If you experience a system freeze or bluescreen when TwinCAT starts to run then 
please follow the workflow of Action 2 


2.2.  Customer (non-Beckhoff) images 
If you experience a system freeze or bluescreen when TwinCAT starts to run then please 
follow the workflow of Action 2 

Action 1: Patching PCs/IPCs with accessible Windows 

Automatic way (recommended) 

-  Unzip downloaded ZIP-File to a local folder eg. C:\TEMP 
-  Navigate to folder C:\TEMP\WinPE_DeployScript\WinPeX64_Basic\media 
-  Execute patch.cmd with administrator rights. 

-  Reboot the system 

Manual way (for experienced users only) 
-  Execute the command “regedit.exe” in the Windows command line with administrator rights 
-  Navigate to the key HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory 
Management 
-  Insert the following new DWORD (32-bit) values:  
o  FeatureSettingsOverride with value 3 
o  FeatureSettingsOverrideMask with value 3 
-  Close the editor 
-  Reboot the computer 
   Action 2: Recovering frozen/blue-screened PCs/IPCs 

Automatic way (recommended) 

-  Find a spare USB stick with minimum 512MB in size 
-  Unzip downloaded ZIP-File to a local folder eg. C:\TEMP 
-  Plug in the USB-Stick in your local PC 
-  Navigate to folder C:\TEMP\WinPE_DeployScript\ 
-  Start “CreatePE.bat” as administrator 
-  Enter the DRV-letter of your USB-Stick: 


-  The USB-Stick will formatted. All data will be lost! Confirm the request with a “Y”: 

-  Press any key to finalize the script 
-  Insert the USB stick to a free USB port of the affected PC -  Reboot the affected PC and enter into its BIOS boot options menu by pressing F7 or ESC (this 
should bring up a selection of available boot devices including the rescue USB stick) 
-  Select the rescue USB stick as boot device and press <ENTER> 
-  The system shall boot from the USB, execute a script and then shutdown on completion 
-  Reboot the PC – now Windows should start and TwinCAT can be used as before 

Manual way (for experienced users only) 
-  Boot for three consecutive times and let the PC run deliberately run into the blue screen 
-  At the 4 th  boot, please enter the Windows Rescue Shell. However, the Windows Rescue Shell 
requires the Administrator password. 
-  Execute the command “regedit.exe” in the Windows command line 
-  Select the registry hive HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE (HKLM) 
-  Open the menu "File" and select the entry "Load Hive" 
-  Navigate to the directory C:\windows\system32\config. C represents the local Windows 
system 
-  Select the file SYSTEM and click on "Open" 
-  After selecting the database file, the editor asks for a name of the key under which the hive 
should be attached. You can choose a key at will, for example “Beckhoff” 
-  Navigate to the key HKLM\Beckhoff\Select\Current and make a note of the number of this 
key´s value, e.g. “x” 
-  Navigate to the key HKLM\Beckhoff\ControlSet00x\Control\Session Manager\Memory 
Management\, where “x” represents the previously noted number 
-  Insert the following new DWORD (32-bit) values:  
o  FeatureSettingsOverride with value 3 
o  FeatureSettingsOverrideMask with value 3 
-  Select the previously attached key (HKLM\Beckhoff) 
-  Open the menu “File” and select “Unload Hive”. Acknowledge the dialog that follows. All 
changes to the registry hive are now written back to the local Windows registry and the 
entry “Beckhoff” disappears from the editor 
-  Close the editor 
-  Close the Windows command line 
-  Reboot the computer


----------



## KGU (31 Januar 2018)

hm .. auf einem alten Thread, der nix mit Spectre etc zu tun hat dies zu posten ist sehr wertvoll, zumal ohnehin alle Beckhoff Kunden (weltweit) oben reinkopiertes Anschreiben bekommen haben .. ich würde Danke drücken .. finde nur gerade den Button nicht...


----------



## habenix (21 Februar 2018)

Ich habe es aber über google gefunden... habe mich schon gewundert warum mein PC auf einmal aufhängt.
Gibts da schon nen Patch? Aktuell sehe ich die 3.1.4022.14. Gibts da wo nen changelog zu? 
Aktuell habe ich die 3.1.4022.4 installiert.


----------



## habenix (21 Februar 2018)

Ich habe mal auf die neuste Version geupdated, habe aber ein neues Problem. Der PC hängt sich nicht mehr auf, was gut ist 

Aber ich bekomme jetzt folgende Fehler:

```
Fehler beim senden des AMS-Kommandos >> Init4\RTime: Start Interrupt: Ticker started >> AdsWarning: 4132 (0x1024, RTIME: incompatible software detected) << !
```


```
TwinCAT Realtime Server: Quelle: TCRTIME;  Zeitstempel: 21.02.2018 22:10:15 552 ms  Meldung: start of real-time avoided by "KB4056894"
```

Sehr komisch. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## weißnix_ (22 Februar 2018)

Da spuckt Dir wohl ein MS-Update in die Suppe. Da hilft nur deinstallieren des Updates und nochmal testen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Februar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Da spuckt Dir wohl ein MS-Update in die Suppe. Da hilft nur deinstallieren des Updates und nochmal testen.


Ja und nein. Ja, es spuckt einem ein Windows Update in die Suppe, aber nein, es muss nicht (mehr) deinstalliert werden, zumindest nicht bei der 4022.14 Version. Bei der Gelegenheit, bei mir hat das mit der Erstellung des bootfähigem Sticks mit dem WinPE deploy Skript nicht funktioniert, das Beckhoff zur automatischen Entfernung des Updates anbietet. Beim Versuch die Dateien zu kopieren brach er mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, das Zip-Archiv hatte ich Anfang diesen Monats heruntergeladen.
Doch zurück zum Thema. Die von habenix erwähnte Fehler-/Warnmeldung gibt es seit der 4022.14 und verhindert den Start der Runtine wenn das aufgeführte MS-Update (KB4056894) installiert ist, allerdings muss dieses auch nicht mehr deinstalliert werden, denn es gibt einen Workaround. Ich hatte die Tage mit der Hotline gesprochen und da teilte man mir mit, dass die 4022.14 bei Vorhandensein dieses Updates nur noch bei aktivierter Core-Isolation in den Run geht. Ob dieser Workaround auch mit der 4020.39 funktioniert kann ich leider nicht sagen, hatte vergessen nachzufragen.

Nachtrag: Das was bei mir schif lief war die Ausführung der "CreatePE.bat", aber diese muass gar nicht ausgeführt werden, sondern die "Patch.cmd".


----------



## habenix (22 Februar 2018)

Das ist natürlich misst... Ich möchte nur ungern einen Kern abgeben bzw. immer neu starten um hin und her zu schalten.
Dann muss ich wohl oder übel wohl das Update deinstallieren und hoffen das es in einem späterem TC 3 Update wieder mit shared cores geht.


----------



## habenix (22 Februar 2018)

Update: Ich habe die "Patch.cmd" aus der WinPE_DeployScript ausgeführt, wie es beschrieben ist. Nun läufts wieder.


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Februar 2018)

Im Vorteil ist wer lesen kann. Ich hatte die CreatePE.bat ausgeführt und das lief schief.


----------



## KGU (22 Februar 2018)

in der Version 4022.14 wird man auf den aktivierten MS Patch hingewiesen, so dass der Rechner nicht mehr einfriert. Wenn man unter 64bit isolated cores verwendet, bekommt man TwinCAT in den Run Mode. Eine abschließende Version die auf allen OS mit den installierten MS Patch funktioniert ist im Moment schwierig, da MS den Patch für Windows 7 32bit noch nicht mal ausgerollt hat. Es wird vermutlich Ende nächster Woche eine Version geben, die für Windows 10 (64bit und 32bit), für Windows 8.1 64bit und Windows 7 64bit eine Lösung anbietet.


----------

